# Severe depression vs severe anxiety



## wanderer82 (Feb 24, 2008)

I suffer from both anxiety and depression, usually one is worse than the other, but their never really horrible at the same time. I think it's b/c the chemical processes involved work against each other. 

If I'm severly depressed, to the point that I can't get out of bed, I not really anxious, I'm too depressed to be, my body is too down. Whereas if I'm severly anxious, I may get depressed afterwards, but it seems like I can't be severly depressed at the same time, there's too much adrenaline. I can experience both at the same time, usually do, but severe cases of each are pretty independent.

Anyone else notice this? If you do, would you rather experience one over the other?


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm the same way b/c the things that I like to do andn therefore aliviate the depression some are the the things that cause the most anxiety. In fact I think that is what started my depression was the fact SA was keeping me from doing the things that made me happy. I guess in a way I'd say depression is worse b/c before I was depressed I could still be happy and have some fun completely alone where my anxiety wasn't too bad and I could still have fun even when I was completely anxious but I can't anymore.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

depression threatens my life, anxiety does not.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Yes, it often seems that way for me too, that one is worse than the other, and they sort of take turns. 

However, they have been equally bad the past few months. I hope that's temporary and they can just go back to taking turns again and chasing each other.


----------



## realrage (Jul 11, 2005)

wanderer82 said:


> If I'm severly depressed, I not really anxious, I'm too depressed to be, my body is too down. Whereas if I'm severly anxious, I may get depressed afterwards, but it seems like I can't be severly depressed at the same time, there's too much adrenaline.
> Anyone else notice this? If you do, would you rather experience one over the other?


Yes I have also noticed this. I'm going to have to agree with Noca, I fear depression more because it has the ability to threaten my life. At least I can see some good in being alive even when I am completely overwhelmed by anxiety. Maybe I'm bias because I'm doing really bad right now. Who's to say.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I feel severe anxiety right now, and I think I'd rather have severe depression. Then again, when I'm in the other boat, I'd probably think I prefer severe anxiety.

The grass always greener, and all that.


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

wanderer82 said:


> I suffer from both anxiety and depression, usually one is worse than the other, but their never really horrible at the same time. I think it's b/c the chemical processes involved work against each other.
> 
> If I'm severly depressed, to the point that I can't get out of bed, I not really anxious, I'm too depressed to be, my body is too down. Whereas if I'm severly anxious, I may get depressed afterwards, but it seems like I can't be severly depressed at the same time, there's too much adrenaline. I can experience both at the same time, usually do, but severe cases of each are pretty independent.
> 
> Anyone else notice this? If you do, would you rather experience one over the other?


I definitely have also noticed this. For whatever reason, if I'm not as depressed at some point in time, it causes my anxiety to get worse. The heightened anxiety then causes more severe avoidance, which then causes me to become more depressed again, which causes my anxiety to lower somewhat. I'd much rather have the anxiety than the depression.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

How about "none of the above"?

Depression is SA's evil little sidekick. SA leads us to do things (or rather, avoid things) that cause depression. 

Most of us (I think?) truly WANT to be out with people. We want to be able to socialize as "normal" people do it. So, while we may be feeling anxiety when we're in these situations, our depression is subdued because we're doing what we want to do. We're "out there".

When we're sitting at home or laying in bed, we are avoiding the anxiety-inducing situation so obviously anxiety levels are going to be reduced. At the same time we're avoiding what we WANT to do, so our level of depression rises. 

SA and depression go hand-in-hand.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm not sure if I have depression. Some people think I do because I don't go anywhere and just stay at home, but I don't think they realize that I'm fine with that at the moment.


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

shyvr6 said:


> I'm not sure if I have depression. Some people think I do because I don't go anywhere and just stay at home, but I don't think they realize that I'm fine with that at the moment.


If being alone dosen't bother you/ make you sad ect., it dosen't mean you're depressed. I used to be just content being at home and could even enjoy being at home sometimes but now I have depression and I never enjoy anything and being at home alone makes it so much worse.


----------



## MPS (Oct 27, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> How about "none of the above"?
> 
> Depression is SA's evil little sidekick. SA leads us to do things (or rather, avoid things) that cause depression.
> 
> ...


 :agree


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd much rather be depressed. Feeling okay but really anxious is just too depressing.


----------



## LarryM (Jan 15, 2008)

Mine seem to go hand in hand. When I become anxious I become and stay depressed. Which makes me anxious....


----------



## sab_07 (Oct 15, 2007)

Lately I've been suffering more from depression (and off and on serious suicidal thoughts) than anxiety. But it's like an up and down thing for me. I really don't know how I'll be from one day to the next.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

For me, the depression is pretty bad. I would almost rather have just the anxiety so that negative thoughts don't end up distorting things even more...


----------

